

Apple slaps back at NBC in iTunes spat (Apple won't sell NBC shows) - nickb
http://news.com.com/8301-10784_3-9769763-7.html

======
gscott
If you can buy a season of episodes on DVD for about $40 and there are 24
episodes in a season that is close to $2 per episode. There is packaging and
profit from the store so NBC does seem to be unreasonable in this case.
Regardless there is content coming from everywhere and networks have a lot of
competition, so even so a few will miss the content there will be so much
content you wouldn't hardly know a few shows are available, rather then
visiting hulu.com people will just buy some other show to watch.

------
karzeem
For now, the users lose. Right now, iTunes is probably the best way to get TV
shows online and legally (although ABC's free video player is pretty
excellent), but it's hard to imagine that the $2 per show model will still be
the dominant one a few years from now. It gets pricey quickly.

------
palish
Anyone know why Universal is being so stubborn? Even Jobs can't work his magic
on them.

------
altay
I'm starting to suspect that both these companies are run by a bunch of
12-year-olds.

